# Comedy Central HD this Year ?



## space86

Will E* or D* add Comedy Central HD this Year ?


----------



## texaswolf

i don't think there is many shows on it that would be better in HD, is there? Or that are done in HD? Maybe I'm wrong....but I havn't heard much about it going HD.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

I know a handful of the comedy specials (I like Jeff Dunham the ventriloquist for instance) are shot at least in widescreen, if not HD... as the DVD releases of those specials have been widescreen.

Not sure how much beyond that though.


----------



## scubajbc

HDMe said:


> I know a handful of the comedy specials (I like Jeff Dunham the ventriloquist for instance) are shot at least in widescreen, if not HD... as the DVD releases of those specials have been widescreen.


I watched the outtakes on the DVD (Spark of Insanity) where it showed him making one of the puppets and he (Jeff Dunham) said they were going to be shot in HD so they could be released in HD in the future.
</off topic>

scubajbc


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Good to know. I didn't watch all the extras on the DVD yet... but it makes sense.

All things considered, I haven't found comedies to be more or less funny in HD vs SD... so Comedy Central will be one of the channels that benefits least from going to HD... but I expect it will go that route eventually.


----------



## koralis

South Park is filming this season in HD. Presumably for the web-download tie-ins, etc. But at least they're preparing.

http://blog.wired.com/games/2007/03/first_hd_episod.html


----------



## KrisTheGeek1001

As far as Comedy Central shows in HD, I do not know if South Park was broadcast in HD in Season 11, for all I know it could be this coming season. Anyways, if you go on Xbox Live Marketplace and you go into the Comedy Central, I found out that apparently The Sarah Silverman Program is showing in HD so that must be in HD. Comedy Central is a + for HD, but it would not be on Comcast, at first... damn it!


----------



## rey_1178

even if not hd it will still look better as long as it's not stretch o vision


----------



## machavez00

koralis said:


> South Park is filming this season in HD. Presumably for the web-download tie-ins, etc. But at least they're preparing.
> 
> http://blog.wired.com/games/2007/03/first_hd_episod.html


I noticed the new ones are 16:9


----------



## rey_1178

THE moment dish puts these channels up, i'll be going to dish hd only package to save$$$


----------



## texaswolf

rey_1178 said:


> THE moment dish puts these channels up, i'll be going to dish hd only package to save$$$


me too...i'm simply waiting with my finger on the trigger.


----------



## Bobby H

Comedy Central is pretty much the only SD-only channel I would have a hard time doing without if I went to the DishHD high def-only package.

Still considering going with DishHD anyway. I can rent box sets of _South Park_ and other original series on Comedy Central. _The Daily Show_ and _Colbert Report_ is really the only thing that would truly be lost. And even there, you can download certain segments off the Comedy Central website.


----------



## texaswolf

Bobby H said:


> Comedy Central is pretty much the only SD-only channel I would have a hard time doing without if I went to the DishHD high def-only package.
> 
> Still considering going with DishHD anyway. I can rent box sets of _South Park_ and other original series on Comedy Central. _The Daily Show_ and _Colbert Report_ is really the only thing that would truly be lost. And even there, you can download certain segments off the Comedy Central website.


yep. and with torrent sites having any tv show you want to download....you shouldn't miss much.


----------



## Ressurrector

we can all hope


----------



## texaswolf

I could easily knock off two of the channels announced, for CC and FX in HD....but thats just me.


----------



## DustoMan

koralis said:


> South Park is filming this season in HD. Presumably for the web-download tie-ins, etc. But at least they're preparing.
> 
> http://blog.wired.com/games/2007/03/first_hd_episod.html


That was an article from last year about the South Park HD episode that was free on XBL. Doesn't necessarily say that all episode well be in HD.


----------



## DonnieH

I just switched to the all HD package dishHD. The operator told me that Comedy Central HD would happen very very soon. She actually told me that it would happen on the 28th now what month I don't know. But dropping my bill from 80 bucks to less than 40 is pretty awesome.


----------



## tsmacro

DonnieH said:


> I just switched to the all HD package dishHD. The operator told me that Comedy Central HD would happen very very soon. She actually told me that it would happen on the 28th now what month I don't know. But dropping my bill from 80 bucks to less than 40 is pretty awesome.


Well just don't hold your breath........and you just might live to see the day when it does get added. :lol:


----------



## James Long

The 28th? Probably February ... that month has 28 days.

Comedy Central isn't in HD yet, so it would be hard to add in HD unless it was 100% upconvert.


----------



## Paul Secic

James Long said:


> The 28th? Probably February ... that month has 28 days.
> 
> Comedy Central isn't in HD yet, so it would be hard to add in HD unless it was 100% upconvert.


February had 29 days. Leap year.


----------



## TulsaOK

Paul Secic said:


> February had 29 days. Leap year.


:lol:


----------



## James Long

The February with 29 days has passed ... won't be another one of those until the next summer Olympic year. 

The next 28 day month (without a 29th day) is February 2009. The 17th of that particular month being one of the most important days in television broadcast history. (Or at least it will be when it IS history instead of the future.)


----------



## Bobby H

(bump)

I finally put in my order for a DishHD upgrade. Losing the SD Comedy Central channel isn't going to be a complete loss. Every episode of _South Park_ is available to view at South Park Studios' web site. The Comedy Central website usually has the best scenes from _The Daily Show_ and _Colbert Report_ posted.

Honestly, I have a hard time believing Comedy Central is just going to keep waiting and waiting and waiting to start broadcasting in HD. With so many other HD-quality channels lighting up Comedy Central will start feeling some kind of ratings hit after awhile.

Basically, I'm tired of looking at stuff in pixel-jaggy SD on my big HDTV screen. If Comedy Central is just going to stay in SD I'll only watch what I can via my laptop computer.


----------



## rey_1178

Bobby H said:


> (bump)
> 
> I finally put in my order for a DishHD upgrade. Losing the SD Comedy Central channel isn't going to be a complete loss. Every episode of _South Park_ is available to view at South Park Studios' web site. The Comedy Central website usually has the best scenes from _The Daily Show_ and _Colbert Report_ posted.
> 
> Honestly, I have a hard time believing Comedy Central is just going to keep waiting and waiting and waiting to start broadcasting in HD. With so many other HD-quality channels lighting up Comedy Central will start feeling some kind of ratings hit after awhile.
> 
> Basically, I'm tired of looking at stuff in pixel-jaggy SD on my big HDTV screen. If Comedy Central is just going to stay in SD I'll only watch what I can via my laptop computer.


i wish i could do that but i'm weak! :imwith:


----------



## platup

Has anyone heard anyting yet?


----------



## Bobby H

Nothing new at this point. Pretty frustrating with the fall 2008 season of new network programming rolling out by late September.

Comedy Central shows a decent number of Hollywood movie comedies, any of which could be shown in high definition. Some Comedy Central series are being produced in high definition. Any new shows that aren't need to start doing so immediately for sales value on the Blu-ray format.

I'll be surprised if Comedy Central is still only SD by February 2009.


----------



## YourPalJay

CC was one of the channels we missed most when we switched to the Dish HD Only package, due to Daily Show and Colbert. However, I just dug up a program (PlayOn) that streams Hulu content from my desktop to our PS3, so that has solved our problem. Just thought I'd share in case anyone is in a similar situation.

Thanks!
Jay


----------



## nataraj

I dearly hope so.

I switched to HD only recently and miss Stewart and Colbert. I don't even mind pure upconvert !

And MSNBC too. Finally a channel is getting some decent talkshow hosts ...


----------



## CoolGui

Yeah, I've been getting my Daily Show and Colbert Report fix from Hulu, mostly at work.. lol. I have a Vista Media Center, but haven't found a way to get content from Hulu into it, I'll look into this play on thing...


----------



## harsh

space86 said:


> Will E* or D* add Comedy Central HD this Year ?


Given MTV Network's complete lack of commitment to HD, I'm thinking it won't matter. Seems like they haven't added much to their programming library this year and they still have nowhere near enough HD programming to fill one channel.


----------



## Paul Secic

Bobby H said:


> Nothing new at this point. Pretty frustrating with the fall 2008 season of new network programming rolling out by late September.
> 
> Comedy Central shows a decent number of Hollywood movie comedies, any of which could be shown in high definition. Some Comedy Central series are being produced in high definition. Any new shows that aren't need to start doing so immediately for sales value on the Blu-ray format.
> 
> I'll be surprised if Comedy Central is still only SD by February 2009.


Viacom is the last holdout as far as HD. Must have something to do with GAS Nogin. Strange!


----------



## Jim5506

You would probably only get disappointment like many others who got "their" channel in HD, only to discover the "HD" channel had little or no HD content.


----------



## CoolGui

Jim5506 said:


> You would probably only get disappointment like many others who got "their" channel in HD, only to discover the "HD" channel had little or no HD content.


I think the channel going HD is a good sign they are making some commitment to airing HD content in the future. Maybe not all channels, but most do slowly bring it in... They should have at least ONE or more programs after the initial switch though, otherwise why even do it until they do??


----------



## Bobby H

While it would be nice if Comedy Central made its debut in HD with 100% content in HD, I'm going to insist on having a more realistic attitude at least as far as my opinion goes.

As a Dish HD Absolute customer, I don't get Comedy Central at all. I'll take Comedy Central HD even it if has only a partial amount of HD content. At least I'll be able to see shows like _The Daily Show_ and _South Park_ again.


----------



## harsh

CoolGui said:


> I think the channel going HD is a good sign they are making some commitment to airing HD content in the future.


Remember that Comedy Central is an MTV Network. As such, declaring it an HD channel means absolutely nothing in terms of HD content.


----------



## davisdog

harsh said:


> Remember that Comedy Central is an MTV Network. As such, declaring it an HD channel means absolutely nothing in terms of HD content.


But it does mean the channel gets added to the HD Only Package :lol:


----------



## Bobby H

My earlier point exactly.

Right now CC isn't carried in the DishHD Absolute package. Even if "CC HD" had mostly SD content and little in the way of HD, I'd still be glad for the addition.

There's a growing level of pressure on broadcasters to get with it and go HD already. The pressure will be intense by year's end. That's why I'll be surprised if CC is still SD-only by the end of the year or the Feb 2009 shut down of analog OTA broadcasts.


----------



## James Long

The MTV non-HD networks are not in DishHD Absolute or Turbo HD either.
DISH does not carry the MTV non-HD networks (and DirecTV does not offer HD only).


----------



## space86

Is the new episodes of South Park in HD for the future airings on Comedy Central HD?


----------



## RasputinAXP

space86 said:


> Is the new episodes of South Park in HD for the future airings on Comedy Central HD?


They're already in HD on Xbox Live.


----------



## space86

RasputinAXP said:


> They're already in HD on Xbox Live.


When is Comedy Central going HD?


----------



## HDRoberts

space86 said:


> When is Comedy Central going HD?


No word, but most indications point to early next year.

Some Cox markets were supposed to get it Oct. 15, but that never happened. It cold happen any time, I guess.


----------



## JoeTheDragon

space86 said:


> When is Comedy Central going HD?


I got a email from Viewer Services @ Comedy Central saying

We will begin HD airings tonight, 12/31! I believe it will be on Directv, but check your listings to be sure.


----------



## harsh

JoeTheDragon said:


> I got a email from Viewer Services @ Comedy Central saying
> 
> We will begin HD airings tonight, 12/31! I believe it will be on Directv, but check your listings to be sure.


It would appear that no distributor carries Comedy Central HD at this time.


----------



## Paul Secic

JoeTheDragon said:


> I got a email from Viewer Services @ Comedy Central saying
> 
> We will begin HD airings tonight, 12/31! I believe it will be on Directv, but check your listings to be sure.


U-verse has all of Showtime and The Movie channels in HD, but none of MTVN channels.


----------



## HDRoberts

Cox Gulf Coast has announced Comedy Central HD coming the first week of Jan. So it should be available, well, "soon."

Note second page: http://www.cox.com/gulfcoast/channellink/pdfs/Pensacola.pdf


----------



## jacmyoung

On the New Year's Eve E* released a list of new HD nationals for 2009, Comedy Central HD was one of them. Likely will be lit up after the new satellite is in place, by Feb.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

jacmyoung said:


> On the New Year's Eve E* released a list of new HD nationals for 2009, Comedy Central HD was one of them. Likely will be lit up after the new satellite is in place, by Feb.


I've seen that list, but I swear it is the same list that Charlie talked about on the December Charlie Chat... so I'm not sure the latest memo to retailers said anything new except "these are what are coming next".


----------



## James Long

HDMe said:


> I've seen that list, but I swear it is the same list that Charlie talked about on the December Charlie Chat... so I'm not sure the latest memo to retailers said anything new except "these are what are coming next".


The list was identical to what was on the chat ... with two additions: Crime and Investigations (HD only) and some channel called "Fashion TV". The chat had a Showtime logo shown which turns out may be Showtime West, Showtime Too and Showtime Extreme (Showtime Showcase is also "missing" on DISH, along with The Movie Channel).

The lists are close. Hopefully the channel releases are close too.


----------



## rkr0923

Don't look for it on D* anytime soon...............maybe fall of 09, if that


----------



## Stewart Vernon

It would be nice if whatever channels they plan, actually launch all at once... but I wouldn't be surprised if we get several batches.

Honestly right now all I really would like to see are ESPNUHD, Comedy Central HD (whenever it launches) and any premiums they add.

Of course if they don't add any more channels to HDAbsolute, then the only ones I'll see are the Showtime/premium ones as I can't justify moving yet to TurboHD just to get my RSN back.

My personal feeling is that I wouldn't complain if I didn't get Comedy Central HD since that would be a new channel launch... but if I didn't get ESPNUHD in the HDAbsolute pack I would complain since that channel launched last year and Dish should have had plenty of bandwidth to add that one to go with the rest of the Disney/ABC/ESPN offerings they added last year.


----------

